# In der Nachfolge



## Beagoestomilan

Buenos días a todos. Me pongo en contacto con Uds. para solicitar su ayuda con la traducción de dos frases; me resulta imprescindible para un artículo que estoy escribiendo y no hablo alemán, por ello discúlpenme por no dar ninguna tentativa de traducción. Muchísimas gracias por su amabilidad. Es de un artículo sobre arquitectura del Renacimiento italiano:

"... dass Parigi an der alten Wandgliederung fast nichts veränderte"

"In der Nachfolge wären u. a. die Jesuitenkirche von Sezze sowie Etwürfe für Montepulciano und Mineo zu nennen"

De nuevo, mil gracias por su ayuda. Un saludo, Beatriz


----------



## baufred

Hola,  y sigue una propuesta mía - un poco libre, pero considerando el contenido ... :

"... que Parigi no cambia casi nada de la estructura ya existente de la pared ..."
"... y siguiendo/al siguiente se debería mencionar la iglesia de los jesuitas de Sezze y además los croquis/borradores para Montepulciano y Mineo ..."

... y para subrayar la información técnica .... yo soy arquitecto ... ;-)

Saludos  --  baufred  --


----------



## Geviert

hola Beatriz,

 sería de ayuda saber también la oración principal de la primera frase. _Wandgliederung_ es un término arquitectónico, tal vez pueda ser _paramento_ (tendrás que controlar, no estoy seguro, no soy arquitecto). En todo caso, la traducción que propongo sería:

1) ...que París no cambió casi nada del viejo paramento [_estructura de la pared_ me parece demasiado general].  

2) podrían nombrarse, en sucesión, la iglesia jesuita de Sezze, los croquis de Montepulciano y Mineo, entre otros.


----------



## baufred

@ Geviert:
"paramento" significa según el Diccionario LID "Construcción e Inmobiliario" : => ... cada una de las caras labradas de un sillar ... e.d. más o menos "la cara vista" 

... y quizás sería mejor para "Wandgliederung": "estructura de la pared visible" (e.d. la pared repartida en segmentos por lesenas (bandas lombardas) o algo semejante como elementos de adorno de escayola ...

Saludos  --  baufred  --


----------



## Beagoestomilan

Muchísimas gracias por vuestra ayuda, me ha venido genial; como traducción general de Wandgliederung, teniendo en cuenta que no me voy a meter en profundidades técnicas ya que analizo un conjunto de iglesias jesuíticas desde el punto de vista puramente histórico, "estructura ya existente de la pared" va perfecto. De nuevo, muchísimas gracias a todos!


----------



## jordi picarol

Muy de acuerdo con "estructura de la pared".Paramento,según la definición del DRAE,sería demasiado forzado.
-...in der Nachfolge...En este caso no es correcto traducirlo ni como:"y siguiendo"/"al siguiente",ni como: ""en sucesión".
Podían emplearse: y a continuación,como continuación o segiudamente;según contexto.
Saludos
Jordi


----------



## Geviert

> "paramento" significa según el Diccionario LID "Construcción e  Inmobiliario" : => ... cada una de las caras labradas de un sillar  ... e.d. más o menos "la cara vista"


3. m. _Arq_. Cada una de las dos caras de una pared (DRAE)

_estructura de la pared_ puede ser suficiente para una rápida traducción, basta que en el texto se especifique de qué pared se está hablando (sin entrar a discutir que el alemán _Gliederung *no es*_ estructura (estructura es_ Gefüge, innere Gliederung_), pero esto, claro, es ya otro Thread muchachos). Lo importante es que la persona ya resolvió su duda.


----------



## jordi picarol

Geviert said:


> 3. m. _Arq_. Cada una de las dos caras de una pared (DRAE)
> 
> _estructura de la pared_ puede ser suficiente para una rápida traducción, basta que en el texto se especifique de qué pared se está hablando (sin entrar a discutir que el alemán _Gliederung *no es*_ estructura (estructura es_ Gefüge, innere Gliederung_), pero esto, claro, es ya otro Thread muchachos). Lo importante es que la persona ya resolvió su duda.


Laut PONS:
2. Gliederung (Aufbau): *Gliederung* estructura


----------



## Geviert

Saludos,

me permito insistir que el término alemán _Gliederung _no corresponde al castellano _estructura_. La traducción propuesta de _Wandgliederung _no es, por lo tanto, precisa. En los términos de una rápida traducción general de lemas extranjeros por equivalencias y con objetivos principalmente de rápida consulta y uso - típico de diccionarios bilingües como el Pons y símiles- podrá tolerarse la connotación entre ambos términos. Quien desee hacer un uso del término _Gliederung/Struktur _en contextos más exigentes, deberá considerar lo siguiente:

La _estructura _en castellano corresponde a la _*innere *Gliederung _en alemán_, _es decir, a la relación _interna _de partes entre sí. En efecto, _estructura _se traduce con _*Ge*-füge_ y no con _Gliederung_. El uso de _estructura_/_Struktur_ en alemán deriva de una contaminación (en sentido lingüístico) del latín _structura_ (cfr. Kluge).

En alemán hay una diferencia muy importante si hablamos de _Struktur _(que podría entenderse, si se desea, como la "estructura interna") y la _Gliederung_ propiamente dicha, que se refiere más bien a la forma de dicha "estructura" en su totalidad (_Gesamtheit_) interna y externa. Podrá parecer una sutileza, pero no lo es (en ingeniería de materiales mucho menos, la imprecisión se paga caro). _Gliederung _se refiere, entonces, al _Ordnung _(orden) final entre las partes de un todo, es decir, _zur bezeichnung des daraus erfolgten zustandes, des gegliedertseins _(DWB)_. _La estructura es la disposición interna (_*An-*ordnung_) de dichas partes (cfr. Wahrig).

_Wandgliederung _no será, entonces, _la estructura de la pared. _"estructura de la pared *visible*", podría ser ya una opción más precisa, Baufred, desde el momento que se puede notar algo muy importante: _la visibilidad de toda Gliederung_ (a diferencia de la _Struktur_).

Cfr. _Wahrig_, _Kluge - Etymologischen Wörterbuchs der deutschen Sprache_ y DWB.


----------



## TheChabon

En textos de arquitectura se usa mucho, como equivalente de _Gliederung_, “articulación” —la _articulación_ de la pared. 

Personalmente _articulación_ no me gusta, pero no es menos malo que _estructuración_ (y entonces lo termino usando), y sospecharía que el uso del término en español viene de tratar de encontrarle una traducción al alemán _Gliederung_. 

[Una variante que a mí me molestaría menos, pero creo que es menos convencional, podría ser la _estructura formal_ de la pared. También la _organización formal._]

_Wand_ es pared en el sentido de paramento. Si en el contexto es inequívoco que uno se refiere a la superficie, a la cara, y no al elemento constructivo (si uno está hablando de fachadas, de terminaciones, de arreglos visibles), _pared_ está bien.


----------



## Geviert

TheChabon said:


> _Wand_ es pared en el sentido de *paramento*.


----------

